

Filetype:pdf "for internal distribution only" - Google Search - jgv
http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1_____enUS361US362&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=filetype%3Apdf+%22for+internal+distribution+only%22

======
zmmz
My employer prefers the
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=&q=filetype%3...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=&q=filetype%3Apdf+%22strictly+confidential%22)
terminology. I wish there was a way to get results that only have the terms in
the body and not in the title, would probably be even more fruitful.

